# Hard and Rough Feet? I have the solution!



## FeliciaKnight (Jul 30, 2010)

Put petroleum jelly on your feet, focusing on the rough areas, then where socks to bed.

(Hint: Do this *RIGHT BEFORE YOU GO TO BED, *because otherwhise, it doesn't work.)


----------



## Shanki (Jul 30, 2010)

I use foot balm rite aid brand, it has emu oil in it.


----------



## Karren (Jul 30, 2010)

I use a Dremel tool with a fine sanding drum! Lol. Really.. My poditrist used it on my feet to remove calisus.. And it works great... Just don't hold it in one place too long..


----------



## divadoll (Jul 31, 2010)

I use something like this to shave the thick stuff then I use a lactic acid cream to get the rest. Shave too much and it's difficult to walk.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2010)

If i wasn't so clumsy with blades, i'd use that stuff Diva, my mother has one of these and she swears by it.

I don't like petroleum jelly, but applying it just before going to bed and putting socks on top of it is really the way you should do it, no matter which product you apply.


----------



## Vidia the Pixie (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tips girls, I have some calluses on my feet that I'd really love to get rid of!


----------



## ninnato (Aug 5, 2010)

My little son had some terrible hands and feet.

The skin just bald of.

We tried almost everything and were about to give up until the day a lady gave me an old household remedy.

Warm olive oil â€“ not too warm of cause and let his feet and hands soak for 15 minutes.

After few days of treatment his skin felt much better. 

Thanks to the lady for her advise!

RE: I know it sounds bizzare - but honestly it works!


----------



## icosmeticRN (Aug 5, 2010)

yup! I use vaseline on my feet right before I got to bed and it works like a dream! Them in the morning when my feet are nice and soft I got over them with my pedi egg to get all the dead skin off


----------



## Shelley (Aug 5, 2010)

I also use vaseline just before bed, put on cotton socks and my feet are soft in the morning.


----------



## jaimielynnea (Aug 6, 2010)

My feet get really dry even if I soak my feet all the time or use foot lotion. So when I finally tried the vaseline with my socks, I woke up the next morning with my feet so soft I couldn't stop touching it. ;P


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah this is a good tip! (and cheap!)


----------



## Emma123 (Aug 9, 2010)

It’s simply not cost-effective for most off-the-rack shoe manufacturers to produce unusual or irregular sizes – which means a large number of people either struggle to find shoes that fit, or settle for styles they wouldn’t choose otherwise.


----------



## FeliciaKnight (Aug 9, 2010)

Your welcome 4getmeNot


----------



## nxdfashionista (Aug 9, 2010)

i will be doing this!!!!!


----------



## leenaray (Aug 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Vp3%2BOPqHL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
I use something like this to shave the thick stuff then I use a lactic acid cream to get the rest. Shave too much and it's difficult to walk.

OMG it look do dnagerous why dont u juts use foot scraper ___________________________

Patient Portal  | PHR |Medical Billing


----------



## Lucy (Aug 17, 2010)

eeeew foot shaving?! this stuff makes me cringe. i don't mind having thick skin on my feet. i can't do the vaseline thing because i hate wearing socks to bed.


----------



## kikikinzz (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm gonna try it tonight!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *leenaray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG it look do dnagerous why dont u juts use foot scraper ___________________________

Patient Portal | PHR |Medical Billing

There is a trick to this so that you don't take huge chunks off your heel. You have to soak your feet for a while - go swimming or have a bath or a longer shower then use the blade. A ped egg sometimes just does not work for me. If your heel is really really cracked, you'd have to get out the shaver before the scraper.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 22, 2010)

I do this with creams and it also works well.


----------



## eebee (Aug 24, 2010)

i don't like wearing socks to bed, but i'll try this coz it sounds easy enough to do --&gt; crossing fingers that i don't wake up subconsciously in the middle of the night and take my socks off



lol


----------



## magosienne (Aug 24, 2010)

Lucky you ! Cold feet definitely keep me from sleeping, so sometimes even if there's a heatwave outside, i sleep with socks






Anyway, you can try applying the product and the socks while watching tv



By the time you go to bed, it should have sunk in.


----------



## skinbeauty (Sep 8, 2010)

Petroleum jelly is really good moisturizer. You could even use lotions for moisturizing your feet.


----------

